# Bubble Fogger



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

$20 is a great deal if you have the space to set it up properly. Those bubbles crash land real quick if the machine isn't high enough or amplified with a fan. The effect is really cool if you get the set up right.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just ordered one from Grandinroad for $33 after a few years of debating about needing it and whether I could actually find it on sale in a local store--no luck. I don't see using it every year so didn't want to pay full price for one. The bubble fogger on PC website is still $80. Was this an in-store sale or something? Just curious. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been wanting to get one of these for a few years now. However, a few years ago when I was really interested in one I read some reviews on it. It seems that the reviews were pretty bad and if you have hardwood floors like I do it's not good for it. I guess the effect of the bubbles aren't that great. I do want to see if I can score one for $20 though. At that price I would get one. I will check out Party City tomorrow. It seems like the Party City near me never have any of the sales posted here though.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My old roommate bought a bubble fogger 3 years ago, a very kool machine. Let me forewarn anyone...its extremely slow! Now if they made the same machine with multiple spouts...I'd be first in line.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Myerman, let us know if you find it on sale at your store. I have followed people's posts about using and setting up the bubble foggers for a few years now as well. I would not recommend them for use indoors. Think of it as blowing soap bubbles and when they pop the soap falls to the surface below. Be it hardwood, concrete or stone it would make for a slippery area. And even if you took precautionary steps like adding a really absorbant washable rug to cover the area, chances are people would pick up the soap bubble fluid on the bottom of their shoes and track it elsewhere. Even on grass outside it would make it slippery. I'm planning on using my fogger along with one of those 22-inch plastic cauldrons to make a bubbling witch's cauldron that will be set on our yard away from the path of the kids and then hosing down the grass afterwards.

One of the problems people encounter is getting lift on the bubbles if you don't set the fogger higher up when running it so the bubbles have more room to fall. The large size bubble seems to be heavier and suffers from this problem the most. Rigging your set up so that you can get some wind blown by a fan in an upwards direction below the fogger seems to do the trick from the videos I've seen.

Regardless of the challenges of the machine, from everything I've read adults and kids alike have a blast with popping them and the fog bubbles are a big hit. Since my machine won't ship until 10/31 I won't get a chance to use it until next year.


----------

